# GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Juli 2009)

*GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Habe seid kurzem das Problem, dass die Lüftersteuerung meiner 9800 GTX, wie gewohnt bei einem Tempanstieg hochregelt, aber seid kurzem nicht wieder runterregeln will. Sie bleibt auf der Max erreichten Lüftergeschwindigkeit stehen... 

Treiber Version: 190.38 WHQL

Auf den angehängten Screens ist es gut zu erkennen:


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Kennt keiner das Problem?

Nach einem Neustart fängt der Lüfter übrigens wieder mit 35% an...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Kennt keiner das Problem?


 
Nicht wirklich, aber ich habe eine einzige Vermutung woran das liegen könnte. Vielleicht trifft sie zu.
Hast du BIOS deiner GraKa geflasht (Lüftersteuerung angepasst) und den THyst Wert verändert? Wenn ja, dann könnte das der Grund sein.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Ja, BIOS ist geflasht, aber da es mit der Lüftersteuerung anpassen per BIOS nicht gefunzt hat, sind die Werte standard. Und das Phänomen tritt ja auch erst seid kurzem auf... Und das ich das BIOS geflasht habe liegt schon Monate zurück...


----------



## -_Elvis_- (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

seit wann genau is das problem?
hats mit älterem treiber funktioniert?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

mit dem 182.60 ist es mir nicht aufgefallen, erst einige Tage nachdem ich den 190.38 installiert habe ist es mir aufgefallen...


----------



## -_Elvis_- (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

dann probier mal nen älteren 186.18 oder so
oder zur not den 182.60


----------



## tobi757 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Liegt bestimmst am Treiber


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Ganz toll... mit dem 186er habe ich keine Leistung... mit dem 190er funzt die Lüftersteuerung nicht richtig... So langsam kotzt mit die ******* mit den Nvidia-Treibern ganz schön an...

Der 182.60 ist die letzte Treiberversion die einwandfrei auf meinem System läuft... Lächerlich...

EDIT: Und das nennt sich dann WHQL...


----------



## -_Elvis_- (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

du hast mit dem 186 keine leistung??
n paar fps oder merkt mans richtig?
ja solche treiberprobleme können bitter sein...


----------



## tobi757 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Lade mal den neuesten NiBitor, bearbeite die Lüftersteuerung nochmals, und dann flashst du das neue BIOS vllt. haste GLück und dann gehts wieder ...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

mit der 186er Serie habe ich ganz derbe FPS-Einbrüche wenn ich 8x CSAA oder SSAA nutze...

EDIT @ tobi757: ich habe die Lüftersteuerung gar nicht bearbeitet...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Dann funkt vielleicht ein Programm wie RivaTuner dazwischen. Bei mir lässt sich z.B. seit 190.38 der Lüfter der 9800GTX mit dem RivaTuner nicht mehr regeln. Bei dir wirkt sich das vielleicht eben so aus. Ich würde alles was mit Lüftersteuerung zu tun hat überprüfen. Sonst weiß ich erst mal auch nichts anderes. Wenn mir noch was einfällt, dann melde ich mich.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Riva Tuner habe ich schon längst deinstalliert... 
Was aber im nachhinein blöd war da ich jetzt nicht mehr wieder runter regeln kann ohne das Sys neu zu starten...


----------



## tobi757 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

@Meuchelmord, das sollst du ja mal probieren... Da hat sich bestimmt was geändert ...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Na wenn du mir sagst, wie man bei einer 9800 GTX die Lüftersteuerung per BIOS anpasst bitte... da ich aber keine Infos dazu gefunden hatte, es mir keiner sagen konnte und selbst probieren nichts geholfen hat, läuft sie mit Einstellungen im Bereich der Lüftersteuerung wie sie ab Werk vorgegeben waren.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Dann hast du auch eine 9800GTX mit nicht anpassbaren Lüftersteuerung, wie ich. Wenn ich das BIOS meiner 9800GTX mit NiBiTor öffne und in den Bereich der Lüftersteuerung gehe, dann sind dort alle Kästchen leer. ...na ja.
Was hälst du davon einen AC Accelero Xtreme 9800 drauf zu bauen, dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Schau mal bitte in mein Tagebuch... Erster Link in der Signatur... Ich glaube dann erübrigt sich deine Aussage bezüglich eines Lüftertausches... 

Außerdem wird der AC doch an der GraKa angeschloßen oder nicht...!?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

OK, ich verstehe, obwohl du das selbe ja auch mit dem Accelero anstellen könntest.


> Außerdem wird der AC doch an der GraKa angeschloßen oder nicht...!?


Schon, aber der Chip würde nicht mal in die Nähe der Temperatur kommen, bei der der Lüfter hoch dreht.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Das ist aber nicht meine Art, einfach ein Problem zu umgehen anstatt es zu lösen... 

Also werde ich wohl morgen wieder den 182.60 ausprobieren und hoffen, dass es nur am Treiber liegt. Was ich aber trotzdem absolut lächerlich finde und solangsam meinen Spass an den Karten von Nvidia verliere... bzw mit neunen Treibern...

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der 182er der letzte ist, der einwandfrei funktioniert...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Was ich aber trotzdem absolut lächerlich finde und solangsam meinen Spass an den Karten von Nvidia verliere... bzw mit neunen Treibern


 
Du wirst lachen, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich aus dem selben Grund von ATI zu nVidia gewechselt habe. Die Treiber von ATI haben mich einfach nur noch ange.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht, dass es da nicht besser aussehen wird!

Da ich mit ATI Karten nur zu tun habe wenn ich an anderen Rechnern was machen muss, fällt mir das nicht so deutlich auf...

Aber es würde mich schon sehr erfreuen, wenn Nvidia es mal wieder auf die Kette bekommt, einen Treiber auf die Beine zu stellen, der wirklich einwandfrei funzt... Aber das wird wohl eher ein Traum bleiben, obwohl ich ja bei dem 182.60 nichts davon gehört habe, dass da irgenwas nicht wirklich gefunzt hat...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Also ich muss sagen: seit ich die GTX275 habe, bin ich mit allen Treibern mehr als zufrieden, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die ATI Treiber so sch**** waren. Mit dem neuestem Treiber bleibt meine GTX275 sogar im 2D Modus, wenn ich TV oder Videos schaue. Früher war das nicht so. Daher bin ich mit dem aktuellen Treiber sehr zufrieden und habe nichts zu meckern.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Also ist es wieder wie früher: Alte Harware = alte Treiber - neue Treiber = neue Hardware...

Naja egal morgen den 182er wieder drauf und hoffen, dass es damit wieder funzt...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Na 9800GTX gehöhrt noch nicht zu alten Hardware. Versuch mal den Treiber so sauber wie möglich zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren. Vielleicht geht dann auch der neue Treiber.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

die 9800GTX ist doch schon älter... Is ja keine 9800 GTX+ oder gar ne GTS 250.

Der alte Treiber wurde sauber deinstalliert, da bevor ich den neuen drauf gemacht habe, noch ne... Moment mal... 

Ich hatte den 182er runter geschmissen, damit ich eine GTS 250 testen konnte und anschlissend meine wieder eingesteckt... 

Ich glaub ich muss mal schauen, ob da irgendwo noch Reste von der GTS 250 sind. Bei der funzte die Lüftersteuerung sowieso irgendwie ganz eigenartig...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Sok4R (2. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

ich hab mit meiner GTS250 das selbe Problem. Vorher lief alles super, aber seit dem Treiber-Update regelt der Lüfter nichtmehr runter und bleibt bei 86% und ist vor allem tierrisch laut. Allerdings kann ich ihn mit Precision runterregeln, danach bleibt er auch da und steigt wieder sobald ich eine aufwändige Anwendung starte.
Und auch was anderes gelernt: ums zu testen wollt ich nur kurz Quake3 starten weil das recht schnell startet, aber da hat der Lüfter nichtmal gezuckt und blieb bei 35% - die Chiptemperatur blieb auch bei den 50°C. Erst als ich Anno 1404 startete tat sich was. Merke: das Menü eines aktuellen Spiels belastet die Grafikkarte stärker als ein fast zehn Jahre alter Shooter


----------



## guidoevo (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Hi,

habe das gleiche Problem (9800gtx+) aber nur bei einem Spiel (Race Driver Grid). Nach dem Game regelt der Lüfter nicht runter. Muß auch neu starten dann ist der Lüfter wieder bei 35%.

Bei anderen Games z. B. Crysis, Silent Hunter III oder Dirt regelt der Lüfter nach dem spielen normal auf 35% runter.

Also gehe ich mal davon aus das es nicht nur der Treiber sein kann.

Gruß
guidoevo


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Ich habe das Problem aber auch bei Steam basierten Spielen und bei Mirrors Edge...

Habe mich inzwischen aber damit abgefunden und hoffe, dass es mit nem kommenden Treiber wieder weg ist...


----------



## phil2611 (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Bei mir war das auch so bei dem neuesten Treiber von nVidia. Bei den 2 Treibern davor hatte ich das Problem das ich mit meinem Rechner nicht mal in den standbymodus kam, dann hab ich den neuesten istalliert, nur blieb der lüfter nach dem zocken auf 58%; aber ich kam in standby. 

Vor ein Paar tagen hatte ich die schnauze voll weil die graka so laut war und wollte wieder den treiber von der CD wieder installiern. Hab auch alles geklappt, bloß das dann beim neustart irgendeine Windowsdatei gefehlt hat und ich Windows komplett neu aufsetzen musste

Reparatur hat vom windows nicht geklappt da er das adminpasswort wissen wollte, hab es eingegeben bloß hat er es nicht angenommen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Tja, der letzte wirklich einwandfrei funktionierende Treiber war der 182.60 und ich war auch schon kurz davor, ihn wieder drauf zu machen...

Bin für sowas aber im Moment zu unmotiviert, da ich dann alle Settings in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung für jedes Programm/Spiel neu einstellen müsste.


----------



## phil2611 (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Genau der ist auf der CD drauf und das Windows funzt einwandfrei.
Kleines Fazit: bester treiber im Moment: 182.60 (läuft einwandfrei)
              schlechtester treiber im mom: 190.38 (Lüfterproblem)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt...

Der schlechteste Treiber ist der 185.**/186.** Frag mich nicht mehr welcher genau... Da gabs massive Probleme mit der Performance.

Und warum finde ich den 182.60 nicht im Download Bereich von PCGH???


----------



## phil2611 (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Frag die Redakteure 

Google doch mal ob du ihn vielleicht auf computerbase oder chip noch findest 

Wenns sein muss kann ich dir die CD auch zukommen lassen


----------



## guidoevo (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Ich habe die Karte seit Nov. 2008 und habe erst mit dem aktuellen Treiber dieses Problem.

Ich werde mal auf den nächsten Treiber warten, kann ja nicht schlimmer kommen.

Habe es bei mir jetzt so gelöst das ich das Expertool von Gainward draufgezogen habe. Damit kann ich dann den Lüfter meiner Palit manuell runterregeln und brauche nicht mehr neu zu starten.

Gruß
guidoevo


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Also ich bin mit dem 185.85 sehr zufrieden. Performance gut Lüftersteuerung funzt, gut. Hab allerdings ne Gtx260 wies auf deer 9800gtx aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Dieses Problem bezieht sich aber genau auf die 9800 GTX /GTX+ und die GTS 250. Bei anderen Karten habe ich noch nichts von dem Fehler gehört...


----------



## OsiRis (16. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

gelitten würde ich sagen


----------



## tboe (25. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*



OsiRis schrieb:


> gelitten würde ich sagen


Den Kommentar hättest Du Dir auch sparen können (wenn man deine Signatur sieht...).

@Topic

Ich habe das gleiche Problem!

Ich habe am Wochenende mein Mainboard ausgetauscht und hab in diesem Zuge die Version 190.62 installiert. Ich nutze Windows 7 x64, nur so am Rande. Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meiner Zotac GF9800GTX+. Sobald der Lüfter hoch dreht bleibt er dort wo er zuletzt war. Meine Temperatur senkt sich dann aber auch nicht mehr. Ist auch unabhängig von dem Spiel. Kommt bei allen vor.

Also hat der Treiber mit der Version 190.62 das gleiche Problem.

Gruß sMo


----------



## TheReal1604 (25. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*



tboe schrieb:


> Den Kommentar hättest Du Dir auch sparen können...



Schau dir seine Sig an .

Nein mal im Ernst, ich will hier keinen Beleidigen oder so, aber den Kommentar hättest du dir wirklich sparen können.

Btt:

Dann installiert doch einfach den passenden Treiber zu eurer Graka , am besten der auf der CD drauf ist, da ist das Problem sehr warscheinlich nicht vorhanden .


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Aber traurig ist es eben schon wenn man nicht mal von den Verbesserungen neuer Treiber profitieren kann und nur mit Bugs geärgert wird.
Vielleicht mal dem nVidia Support schreiben, vllt. wirds in kommenden Versionen iwann gelöst.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Schau dir seine Sig an .
> 
> Nein mal im Ernst, ich will hier keinen Beleidigen oder so, aber den Kommentar hättest du dir wirklich sparen können.
> 
> ...


 
Zu Abs. 1: Stimme voll und ganz zu... Habe mich aber aus höflichkeit nicht dazu geäußert... Gibt immer Punkte, wenn ich sage was ich denke...!

Zu Abs. 2: Da aber fast wöchentlich neue Anwendungen auf den Markt kommen muss man seine Treiber aber auf den aktuelsten Stand bringen, damit die Progs/Spiele einwandfrei laufen...

Und der Treber auf der mitgelieferten CD ist schon bei erhalt der Karte um einige Versionen veraltet...


----------



## TheReal1604 (25. August 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Zu Abs. 2: Da aber fast wöchentlich neue Anwendungen auf den Markt kommen muss man seine Treiber aber auf den aktuelsten Stand bringen, damit die Progs/Spiele einwandfrei laufen...
> 
> Und der Treber auf der mitgelieferten CD ist schon bei erhalt der Karte um einige Versionen veraltet...



Bekommen sie leider aber nicht ganz hin mit dem Aktuell halten. Traurig, aber wahr..!


----------



## Coco Cabana (1. September 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Servus Leutz, 

hab mir gestern meine neuen Teile zusammengebaut. 
besitze ebenfalls die Zotac GTS 250 AMP! 1024 MBDDR3
ich habe nun, weil ich noch nicht den 2xMolex auf 8 Pin adapter habe, originalen 2x6PIN auf 8PIN benutzt und nur einen 6Pol angeschlossen, graka läuft auf jeden fall mal, aber in Windows ohne Last, also IDLE läuft die graka mit 40% lüfter und hat 60°C .. hab ein wenig gezockt, lüfter geht hoch, nach dem zocken auch wieder runter aber ich hab ne temperatur von 97°C während des spielens...ist das normal? das kommt mir doch arg heiß vor


----------



## Fr33dom (1. September 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Auf wieviel % läuft der Lüfter bei dieser hohen Temperatur?

Normalerweise regelt der Lüfter die Temperatur, und gibt immer soviel Umdrehungen/min, dass die Zieltemperatur erreicht wird.

Du kannst im Rivatuner nachschauen, wo die Zieltemperatur liegt. Wenn Sie bei 97 Grad eingestellt ist, dann ist die Temperatur normal.

Ist sie bei weniger eingestellt, dann schätze ich kommt der Lüfter nich mehr mit der Wärmeabfuhr hinterher, dann müsste er auf max. Drehzahl laufen.

Wenn das der Fall ist, musst du nach Gehäusekühlung schauen. Oder mal schauen ob der Fehler irgendwo anders liegt.

Edit:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2009/test_nvidia_geforce_gts_250/22/

97 Grad scheinen also zu heiß zu sein. Schau dir mal denen Graka lüfter an, ob er gescheit dreht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. September 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

97°C sind sehr viel, aber nicht ungewöhnlich für GraKas mit Referenz Kühler. Wenn der Lüfter noch drehzahlmässig Luft nach oben hat, dann NiBiTor und Nvflash auspacken, Lüftersteuerung modifizieren und keine Kopfschmerzen haben. Oder die Gehäuse Belüftung verbessern oder am besten Beides.


----------



## guidoevo (3. September 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Muhäää, der Treiber 190.62 fixt das Lüfterproblem immer noch nicht.

Beim 182.60 kein Problem, einige Leute haben dieses Problem aber Nvidia juckt das wohl nicht. 

Mal abwarten wann der nächste Griff ins Klo erscheint!


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Du sagst es, bis auf den unausgegorenen 190.15er geht anscheinend kein neuerer Treiber mehr...

... das ist sehr toll, da ich mit Blick auf die Stromrechnung seit Monaten ohne Aero auskommen muss


----------



## Coco Cabana (4. September 2009)

*AW: GPU-Lüfter regelt hoch, aber nicht wieder runter...*

Servus, 

also hab jetzt noch 2 120mm lüfter eingebaut, das hat das problem anscheinend schon gelöst.
graka läuft auf 51°C IDLE. und beim spielen ist sie auch nicht höher als 87°C bei 90% lüfterleistung gestiegen.


----------

